# Vr6 TURBO - WHICH BOV would you choose ?



## notReno (Apr 20, 2003)

im currently in the market for a new bov for my BIG turbo Vr... just want to know what everyone else is using and their opinions. also please add what spring you are using as well... thanks to all who provide their knowledge.


----------



## VR6-JettaIII (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Vr6 TURBO - WHICH BOV would you choose ? (Vrich6)*

I hate VWVortex.
- Chris


----------



## notReno (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Vr6 TURBO - WHICH BOV would you choose ? (VR6-JettaIII)*

thanks for your imput haha... guess u got a 2.0


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Vr6 TURBO - WHICH BOV would you choose ? (Vrich6)*

i don't know whether this is a joke or if your being serious because this is asked atleast 5 times a week...i have the greddy type s and i don't know what spring is in it


----------



## notReno (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Vr6 TURBO - WHICH BOV would you choose ? (burtonguy567)*

haha sorry no joke... i dont read i just post haha


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Vr6 TURBO - WHICH BOV would you choose ? (Vrich6)*

so how BIG is you BIG turbo


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Vr6 TURBO - WHICH BOV would you choose ? (Vrich6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vrich6* »_i dont read i just post haha

im not trying to be a dic-k, im just trying to give u advice...but u shouild start reading for a few reasons
1.) You will learn alot more...and if you run into a problem, you might already know the answer or cause of a problem and won't have to make a new topic all the time
2.) If you read, then you will get knowledgeable and you might be able to answer other peoples questions when they make a thread like you did here...
3.) Lastly, you won't piss as many people off, since most of us do read the threads and topics like this that are brought up very often...it just gets annoying when the info is very readily available by SEARCHING or reading like the rest of us do...


----------



## notReno (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Vr6 TURBO - WHICH BOV would you choose ? (burtonguy567)*

well i do read the posts most of the time... but when im at work i dont have time and need the info fast ya know?? but thanks....
and how big is my big turbo? BIG enough.


----------



## VR6-JettaIII (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Vr6 TURBO - WHICH BOV would you choose ? (Vrich6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vrich6* »_thanks for your imput haha... guess u got a 2.0

It's a 2-Liter with a VR Muffler, so it sounds mean. I dont recirculate my BOV so it sounds wicked loud and I get all the attention I want. I <3 my BOV, it's the ****.


----------



## apexslider (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Vr6 TURBO - WHICH BOV would you choose ? (VR6-JettaIII)*

use a diverter valve unless your changing it to a map motor, maf's don't like bov's.
just my .02


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Vr6 TURBO - WHICH BOV would you choose ? (apexslider)*

wow


----------



## notReno (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Vr6 TURBO - WHICH BOV would you choose ? (VR6-JettaIII)*

hahahahahaha


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Vr6 TURBO - WHICH BOV would you choose ? (Vrich6)*

so whats BIG enough


----------



## notReno (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Vr6 TURBO - WHICH BOV would you choose ? (SSj4G60)*

bump... haha i dont usually discuss power and sizes due to racing but it made over 300whp at 11psi


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

get the best of both worlds.... get a bov... and ill sell you a recirculation horn to screw on the end of eather your greddy type S or RS bov and you can get the bov sound with the recirculation you need


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (High Body slc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *High Body slc* »_get the best of both worlds.... get a bov... and ill sell you a recirculation horn to screw on the end of eather your greddy type S or RS bov and you can get the bov sound with the recirculation you need


I was under the impression rerouted BOVs cant be heard anyway?


----------



## KnightRiderVR (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: (skaterhernandez4)*

Apexi Safc = super loud open BOV no problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whitevento (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Vr6 TURBO - WHICH BOV would you choose ? (Vrich6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vrich6* »_bump... haha i dont usually discuss power and sizes due to racing but it made over 300whp at 11psi

I'd hope you make more than 300whp at 11psi. Less than 300 would be a terrible tune for a race motor at that pressure.


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

rerouted bov's can deffinatly be heard... its not as loud as a open bov obviously.. but you can hear them...i may take a sound clip when i get my car back


----------



## notReno (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Vr6 TURBO - WHICH BOV would you choose ? (whitevento)*

that was zero tune.... dyno was 14:5:1


----------



## whitevento (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Vr6 TURBO - WHICH BOV would you choose ? (Vrich6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vrich6* »_that was zero tune.... dyno was 14:5:1

That doesn't make any sense. I'm guessing you mean 14.5:1 was your AFR at 11psi on a dyno? With no tune? So you just hooked up a standalone and drove to the dyno and made over 300whp on 11psi?


----------



## notReno (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Vr6 TURBO - WHICH BOV would you choose ? (whitevento)*

how does it make no sense?, yeah thats what i ment afr.. i got the car back from KMD which is a rip off.. give me a price and get the bill and its 10X more expensive... but no standalone...just a turbo chip and that how it was on the dyno and i daily drove it for a year till i broke my trans.... and beat just about everything in site.... check my videos on myspace in my signature.


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Vr6 TURBO - WHICH BOV would you choose ? (Vrich6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vrich6* »_how does it make no sense?, yeah thats what i ment afr.. i got the car back from KMD which is a rip off.. give me a price and get the bill and its 10X more expensive... but no standalone...just a turbo chip and that how it was on the dyno and i daily drove it for a year till i broke my trans.... and beat just about everything in site.... check my videos on myspace in my signature.

what he means by makes no sense is that 14.5:1 AFR is extremely lean for a boosted car. Only time you should really see that is while cruising or while accelerating while still in vacuum


----------



## whitevento (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Vr6 TURBO - WHICH BOV would you choose ? (SSj4G60)*

That and a chip isn't zero tune, it's supposed to be a full, complete tune. You put the chip in, your car is tuned. Obviously very poorly if it's 14.5:1 in boost. Even an NA car makes best power in the low 13:1 range. Get your chip redone and have them give you 13:1 from 100kPa to 145kPa, and 12:1 from 145kPa to 175kPa in the lower revs as you build boost. At full boost, 175kPa, try for 11.5-11.7:1 until peak torque and then lean out to 12.3:1 by redline. You make more power and the motor will last a lot longer.
Edit - Watched your videos, MK3's must be heavier than I remember. A stock cobra shouldn't be that hard to pull away from, especially from a roll; same with the beetle. 


_Modified by whitevento at 10:52 AM 11-2-2006_


----------



## notReno (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Vr6 TURBO - WHICH BOV would you choose ? (whitevento)*

the beelte was a built 1.8t with a gt28 20+psi... cobra had a pulley on it and exhaust... and my gti weighs 2990


----------



## YUENGLINGMIKE! (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Vr6 TURBO - WHICH BOV would you choose ? (Vrich6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vrich6* »_the beelte was a built 1.8t with a gt28 20+psi... cobra had a pulley on it and exhaust... and my gti weighs 2990









so why are you hiding your specs?? its one of many vrt's out there, and your prob. the first person that wont say what they are runnin


----------



## whitevento (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Vr6 TURBO - WHICH BOV would you choose ? (Vrich6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vrich6* »_and my gti weighs 2990

Fatty.
Just make sure you never lose to that beetle...ever.


----------



## theanticivic (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: Vr6 TURBO - WHICH BOV would you choose ? (YUENGLINGMIKE!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YUENGLINGMIKE!* »_
so why are you hiding your specs?? its one of many vrt's out there, and your prob. the first person that wont say what they are runnin

Cause he likes pissing you off


----------



## notReno (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Vr6 TURBO - WHICH BOV would you choose ? (theanticivic)*

nah im not like most vortexers .... i only like pissing ppl off that i know, not ppl that im asking their opinion from... want my specs....
60-1 P-trim T4 4inch inlet 3inch out... bought used and had rebuilt so dont know exact specs but she spools very quick for a large turbo.
ATP manifold
3-inch down pipe
eip bottom mount - customized to a top side mount
tial 38mm
rebuilt stock motor w/head spacer 
440's
eip stage 2 chip
cartec fmu
3inch mandrel bent exhaust straight out no muff or cat








tial bov on the way
Schimmel original shorty intake manifold
peliquin diff
and a FULL interior + my fat @SS thats why she weighs about 3000lbs








there... all work done by ME!







THANKS EVERYONE FOR HELPIN ME OUT, and also idk whos in the nj area but theres a good meet in edgewater every thursday nights..couple dubaudi guys go..usually a fun time eccept last night i only bout 10 cars so i left at 1am to be at work for 4am hahaha


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 TURBO - WHICH BOV would you choose ? (Vrich6)*

don't let anyone get under your skin. Us VRt guys like to know what other VR guys are running in order to get the best from ALL of our setups. Basically, if you have secrets to tuning we know nothing about. . . cough it up.


----------



## YUENGLINGMIKE! (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Vr6 TURBO - WHICH BOV would you choose ? (theanticivic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theanticivic* »_
Cause he likes pissing you off









its the technical forums, not the bench racing forums. We all know his car is fast, its just nice to see what everyone uses

_Quote, originally posted by *Vrich6* »_nah im not like most vortexers .... i only like pissing ppl off that i know, not ppl that im asking their opinion from... want my specs....
60-1 P-trim T4 4inch inlet 3inch out... bought used and had rebuilt so dont know exact specs but she spools very quick for a large turbo.
ATP manifold
3-inch down pipe
eip bottom mount - customized to a top side mount
tial 38mm
rebuilt stock motor w/head spacer 
440's
eip stage 2 chip
cartec fmu
3inch mandrel bent exhaust straight out no muff or cat








tial bov on the way
Schimmel original shorty intake manifold
peliquin diff
and a FULL interior + my fat @SS thats why she weighs about 3000lbs








there... all work done by ME!







THANKS EVERYONE FOR HELPIN ME OUT, and also idk whos in the nj area but theres a good meet in edgewater every thursday nights..couple dubaudi guys go..usually a fun time eccept last night i only bout 10 cars so i left at 1am to be at work for 4am hahaha


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by YUENGLINGMIKE! at 12:43 PM 11-3-2006_


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

wow. there's 4 minutes of my life i'll never get back.


----------



## notReno (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: (maxslug)*

HAHAHA


----------



## rykiop (Oct 11, 2005)

I want my click back


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Vr6 TURBO - WHICH BOV would you choose ? (Vrich6)*

Youll never go wrong with a Tial 50mm! Its worth EVERY PENNY!!!!


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Vr6 TURBO - WHICH BOV would you choose ? (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_Youll never go wrong with a Tial 50mm! Its worth EVERY PENNY!!!!

And its not even a pretty penny like those other hiped up mass produced brands http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Page 2 PWND


----------

